# digitizing plans to build a duck boat



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

using mahogany 1/4 plywood and 3/4 plywood frames to build a 10 ft by 36 inch beam duck boat






 duck boat video


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Seems like a lot of trouble for a simple boat like that, when you can knock one out in just a few hours. Personally, I prefer something thicker than 1/4", just in case you hit a rock or stump, less likely to punch a hole in it.


----------



## RogerPowys (Aug 13, 2018)

I thought ducks could manage on the water without a boat. Ducks over here certainly can.
Nice boat though - good enough for humans?
Roger


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nice looking boat Jethro, I mean Stan...sorry, couldn't help myself. Looks like a good sturdy vessel and should be easy enough to maneuver. What finish will you be using on the exterior? Way back when while in Boy Scouts we built several canoes using plywood, canvas, and an airplane coating very similar to fiberglass. Not one leak in many trips down some class 3 rapids, and yes, we hit rocks along the way. Would love to see the finished boat when done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are doing a good job on that, thanks for posting the pictures of the build. looks like you are utilizing every inch of your shop space. LOL I used to love to build small prams and skiffs, (car toppers), it is a lot of fun.
Herb


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do show us the finished boat. N


----------



## HeatherWomac (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, it looks perfect. I also want to see a finished boat.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

The boat was taken and finished over a weekend , these are some photos I got back


----------

